# Adding Dechlorinator with Python?



## qpc68 (Jul 14, 2008)

I have the Python and a 5 gallon bucket for water changes. I've been syphoning the water out with the Python but refilling with the bucket because I'm a little unsure how to get the dechlorinator in there properly if using the Python to refill the tank. The instructions for the python say to add dechlorinator as you add the water, and that seems not only stupid but damn near impossible. So, how do y'all do it?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Can only share how I do it. I use prime and just before i switch the python to fill I add enough prime to treat the whole tank. I have been doing so for two years since switching from amquel+. In my view it is more difficult to overdose with Prime than some of the others. In my mind you are adding too much untreated tapwater too quickly to do otherwise. I suppose you could use medicine dropper to add enough dechlorinator to treat only what you have removed . I drew out twenty percent on my tanks and then placed a mark on the tank with sharpie cause I was wondering the same thing. But directions on gal jug of prime indicate to add enough to treat the whole tank when using python. The mark on the tank tells me when twenty percent has been removed and then I add enough prime directly to the tank just before switching the python to fill. Products such as stresszyme and some of the others take twice as much to treat the same volume of water as prime. The mark on the tanks eliminated the need for buckets. I still use one when I need to rinse out filters in aquarium water. Hope some of this helps.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I also do the same thing during water changes that 1077 does. I'm sure that's exactly where I got the instructions in the first place! I also use Prime, treat the whole tank right before I fill with the 20 to 25% new water. It works very well for me as all behavior of fish in the tank remain exactly the same pre & post water changes. What would I do without all the advice I've gathered here in this forum?? :blueyay:


----------



## qpc68 (Jul 14, 2008)

Well I don't find it too surprising that the bottle of Prime says to treat the whole tank. More money for them! Personally I think there has to be a more efficient and cost effective way. And if not I'll just keep using my bucket


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

One ml of prime treats 10 gal. One capful of gal jug treats 100 gal. It takes considerably more of most ALL of the others to treat same volume of water. I might scrimp on a lot of things in this hobby but water conditioner is not one of them. Lots of the others call for one teaspoon or more to treat 10 gal. one ml is considerably less than that.


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

While the dosage is small enough that its not likely to matter, still seems odd they'd recommend dosing the whole tank for refilling with a python instead of a bucket.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

When I start refilling the tank I pour in half the amount I will need to treat the tank for the changed water, and then mid-way I'll pour in the rest. Never had a problem yet.


----------



## qpc68 (Jul 14, 2008)

I understand what you're saying. However, let's assume we're using a 10 gallon bucket in a 100 gallon tank. You'll use 10 ml of Prime to dose the 100 gallon tank when you would only need to use 1 ml for dosing the bucket. It seems like a waste to me.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

I only use what's needed to refill the tank. I use Aqueon water conditioner, btw.


----------

